# Great Pumpkin soundtrack



## October Minnesota (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find the soundtrack for "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown"? I know it's Vince Guaraldi, I love the score so much, but I can't find it for sale anywhere, and can't find any downloads for it.

Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

here's the album you can download. but i think this is the actual audio of the show
CharlieBrownGreatPumpkin - Folder Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage


----------

